# Kittens on their way...



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Both Eadlin & Aoife are pregnant, and due a few days apart in June.

Eadlin could have black, blue, chocolate & lilac Orientals and if she carries Siamese, Seal-, blue-, chocolate- & lilac-point Siamese.

Aoife could have chocolate or lilac Orientals, and chocolate-point and lilac-point Siamese if she carries it. Since the stud is a tabby-point, a variety of chocolate or lilac tabby Orientals are possible, and Siamese might be tabby-point as well.

Both girls are from litters of 6, if they emulate Lola I will be inundated!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

How exciting! I can't weight to see updates


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well OS and you are soon over run with kittens :Cat


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Brilliant news Sally, hope the pregnancies and births go well, it will be difficult with two litters together, so far touchwood we have only had one litter at a time, what date are they due? Our Sharona is due around the 24th of June, it is her first litter so hoping she takes after her Mum for being a good mummy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Due dates are 15th & 20th June. I'm hoping the hormones make both girls nice and mellow so they get on with each other and can share the living room!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Oohhh not long then, they could be here by the weekend, those last few days seem like forever don't they? All the best with them both. x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it June already?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol sorry about that, I don't just get my days and weeks wrong, I am now forgetting what month I am in, must be my age lol. Trying to get over a bad cold so put it down to lack of sleep, hope I didn't panic you too much x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No! I'm like an expectant dad, I keep cupping eadlins tum and enjoying her slight roundness and its firmness. Ditto aoife.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> No! I'm like an expectant dad, I keep cupping eadlins tum and enjoying her slight roundness and its firmness. Ditto aoife.


Aww :Shy :Cat


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If they both have the size litters their mum did it will be oh heck rather than aww!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

They are both big and starting to waddle. Aoife is due a week Monday, Eadlin 2 weeks today. They look pregnant from all directions! I had a meal with a friend at her house (sleepover & booze included!) organised for the 11th, have rescheduled back a few days as it's too close to Aoife's due date. Still, I thought Lola (mother) wouldn't get to her due date as she looked so huge and she delivered on day 66.

If the girls have the number of kittens it looks like they might, and all goes well, my vet will be very busy what with vaccinating, chipping & neutering them all. Will have to take each litter separately as I don't have enough carriers for 2 mums & 12 kittens, should that number come along.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Not long now  hope all goes well


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh how exciting! Can't wait to hear all about them - I hope all goes well with both mums and babies xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. I also hope all goes well and that Aoife & Eadlin as as good and natural mothers as their mother Lola was! I'm especially looking forward to Eadlin's litter as she went to a choc tabby point so there are some very interesting possible outcomes - various patterns of Oriental tabby.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ooooo good luck!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, I now have two barrage balloons disguised as cats waddling round the place!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope all goes well with your girls, really looking forward to seeing your litters as we will have a litter at the same time, it will be nice to see how each others kittens develop and grow  Our caramel tabby oriental went to a blue point so we are looking forward to a variety of colours, markings too, I don't think we will be having a big litter though, Sharona has only gained 2lbs so far x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I have no idea how much the girls have gained, but they are turning into furry blimps on legs! Hope all goes well for you as well.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I never think to weigh mine either, just watch them grow round 

Hope all goes well with your litter too Sharon


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou Spotty cats, I am obsessed with weighing them lol, I weigh all our cats every month, I weigh the Queens when they come home from stud and then weigh them weekly until they give birth. I weigh myself daily too lol, don't know what I would do without my weight scales lol, I also have 2 little note books to write down the cats, kittens, and my weight each time...guess that seems a bit OTT?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't weigh the girls either but I do weigh kittens in the first week or two, if mum will let me. I had fun taking photos of a moggie litter I fostered on the scales each week, it showed how much and how quickly they grow:

https://shunracats.wordpress.com/jasmine/

PS I NEVER weigh myself. Scales are in the same category as ironing boards, inventions of the devil


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually weighed a girl after I posted, won't do it weekly and may well forget to weigh again before due date lol 
I weigh kittens daily.



OrientalSlave said:


> PS I NEVER weigh myself. Scales are in the same category as ironing boards, inventions of the devil


Agree


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I weigh kittens daily if it doesn't upset mum, but I only do the photos weekly


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed for lovely healthy kittens ! :Cat


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. Managed to see her with all six earlier, they look like they should - contented & plump.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Aoife has settled a lot so I managed to get a photo. The wee tabby face under her chin is utterly adorable. Tomorrow I'll have a go at individual photos on the scales, and marking the lilacs with food colour on their legs. If she lets me I'll see if the lilacs are self or tabby. Suspect it could be very subtle, the choc tabby is the same colour all over his back & sides, just markings on his face, legs & tail. Dad is ticked based tabby-point Siamese and I'm hoping for a ticked tabby girl that's a keeper.

PS the colour is strange - she isn't that pink, and her eyes are a good green (as they should be) in daylight!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh they are gorgeous OS - congratulations x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. Wish Eadlin would get on and deliver her litter!


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh! Lovely! :Kiss
Congratulations!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are sweeties :Cat Come on Eadlin - your turn now


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful babies, congratulations and well done Aoife!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Come on Eadlin - your turn now


Spot on! Aoife took a brief turn round the house just now, checked all the kittens quickly and they all feel plump & heavy. Will try to mark & weigh them tomorrow.


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful little kitties...... I hope your next lot are healthy too.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Me too. Day 65 is today, no sign of delivery today, hope she delivers tomorrow or Saturday. I should be back at work on Monday!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck..x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my they are beautiful.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous little ones, hope all goes well with Eadlin


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Managed to do a weigh-in this morning.  The red marks are food colour, not anything to worry about!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gorgeous! Is the last photo of the kitten with the tabby markings on his head? So pretty x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Gorgeous! Is the last photo of the kitten with the tabby markings on his head? So pretty x


Thanks and yes.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Your kittens are beautiful Sally, love the colour x


----------

